

Show HN: OneSong.me - Describe me in one song - HowardRoark

If you were to describe your friend in one song, what song would it be? Thats what http://OneSong.me is.<p>Not to forget, it was inspired by ThreeWords.me and Gabriel Weinberg's post http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2168220, and written using Java Playframework and hosted on Google Appengine.<p>Any feedback is welcome. Anything I can do to make it viral?
======
calebhicks
Just a couple of quick thoughts:

Design is 'meh', and off centered, which pains OCD people like myself.

Focus on one or two social networks (Facebook + Twitter would cover 90% of the
people that would use this site).

The great thing about ThreeWords.me was it's simplicity. Type three words on
the profile page, and done. Look at the site, and remove anything that doesn't
-need- to be there for function or viral growth.

I don't use Facebook, so couldn't log in and check out the actual service.
Just my thoughts from visiting the home page.

~~~
HowardRoark
I agree on the design. I am not a designer myself but I will see what I can do
without spending absurd amount of time. Thanks.

------
elliottcarlson
I would remove the statement that it's addictive. Even if it is, let people
come to that conclusion themselves. You can't force it to become viral - it
just needs to be easy enough so it can become viral.

Once you have it as easy as possible, send it to all your friends - or better
yet, use it to describe all your friends with a song... If it peaks their
interest they will play with it and send it on to their friends. That's how it
will grow viraly.

------
HowardRoark
Clickable: <http://OneSong.me>

------
mesuvash
Nice work.

------
bglenn09
clever, well done.

